# New Puppy Pictures!



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok here they are, the pictures of my new puppy. I was going to go with the name Ferris, but then after meeting him, the name just didn't fit him. So his name his going to be Russell. He's a pudgy boy and i think it fits him perfectly! He loves his mommy, he cant be off my lap for a second, unless of course we are playing with his toys on the floor. ok ill stop blabbing, here are 7 pictures of Russell:

First, "I'm so innocent i would never do anything wrong!"









"Ok, maybe I can just nibble his head..."









"ALL RIGHT THAT EAR IS COMMING OFF!"









Who couldn't love this face?









Dress up time! "My favorite sweater vest!"









"Now my tee-shirt!"









"Last but not least, me doing what i love to do most...EAT!"









thanks for looking!!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so cute! I want a puppy! Love his name

Cathy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Russell's a little cutie pie.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Russell is adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You're right - who couldn't love that face??? What a sweet little boy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Danielle.. he is GORGEOUS!!!







What a perfect little adorable guy Russell is..... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aahhhhhhhhhh!!! so cute and sweet







Love Russell name...Congrats on your pup


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwwwwww what a sweet little baby. Love his name. Russell is precious.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is soooooo cute! I just love his short little chubby legs


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh be still my heart. Seeing his photo's brings me back to my first days with my first and my only Maltese puppy, Toby, all those years ago. What a fun little guy you've got there!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Danielle, Russell is so cute! I am so glad this little guy came into to your life to ease the pain of losing your precious Obi.

I love the name Russell!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations, Danielle!! Russell is so cute and it looks like he's got a really sweet personality.














Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW,he's adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I've fallen in love again.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Russel is adorable!!! Love that little face!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OH MY GAWSH!!! absolutely adorable! i'm available for Russell-sitting anytime, anywhere!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Russell is a cutie for sure. Enjoy that puppyhood!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#3333ff">Russell is adorable, enjoy him







</span>


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Enjoy your beautiful new puppy . Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...Russell is just adorable!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Russell is adorable!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!







He looks precious!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats!! Russell looks like a little ball of love and fun. I am so happy for you both!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooh my gosh, danielle!!!









russell is a little CUTIE!! he definitely has the susie pup look.







and you know how i feel about that!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay!! Finally, pics of little Russell, what a sweet-heart, just the cutest face!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm with Lacie's Mom ... I've fallen in love again. Russell is a dollbaby!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGG he is so adorable! My favorite picture is the one where he is ripping the toy's ear off!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cute cute! keep em coming...love to see the puppy pics!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

congradulation he is a doll. Yes keep the pictures coming


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Puppies are too cute.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> He is so cute! I want a puppy! Love his name
> 
> Cathy[/B]


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is cute


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Jumpin' Jesus on a pogo stick!!!! Russell is adorable!!!!





































If he ever disappears, don't come looking at my house.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww Russell is just adorable








Congrats


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! He is TOOOOO Cute!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

LOVE!!! So adorable


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Russell is adorable, I'm so happy for you


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I have always been told that I fall in love too easily. Guess Russell proves that again. What a doll-baby.
Congratulations!

Samsonsmom


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

he is adorable!!!!
i love his name, i am so glad you finally got him he looks so sweet!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Exactly where did you say you lived?!








He's adorable.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi 

He is sooooo cute. So fluffy and adorable. Enjoy him

Sue


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! i really appreciate your support. Hes alot to handle, but im enjoying it. I stayed home from school today...maybe i shouldn't have but i couldn't leave him, he was just to sad. i will have to go tomorrow, i hope he does alright. He will be alone from 8am to 1pm. He always uses the pee pad in his pen, but when he is running around my room, its about 60% of the time. i think he will learn in no time. Thanks again everyone! Ill post more pitures later.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg how cute! I love him and his pudgy little legs







love the name. Thats my brother's name so I had to laugh when you said pudgy fit that name better


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

You must know that you are just KILLING me. So cute.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

He is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














I want to smooch him!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cute puppy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

awwww, he's just adorable!! And I think Russell is a great name for him--it suits him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Russell is one cute little boy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wuv him, I really, really wuv him.







We want a boy puppy to pway with.


----------

